

Perfect Tic Tac Toe AI - cwoebker
http://tic.cwoebker.com

======
bilalq
The AI might be perfect, but the controls are not. I clicked near the bottom
right corner, and it didn't register a move for me, but the AI went again.
That being said, Tic Tac Toe is not difficult to solve. The connect four game
definitely seems more fun.

<http://i.imgur.com/imchk.png>

~~~
cwoebker
Thanks, I fixed the bug.

------
scscsc
I really like the minimalist design of the site. The other game I found is
more challenging:

<http://connect4.cwoebker.com/>

------
daeliot
The connect 4 ai was not perfect at all. I beat it 3/3 times.

------
nerfhammer
Source?

